# Charleston, SC- Duke, M 1 YR, HW-



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

We have a GSD in need of rescue at the Charleston Animals Society in N. Charleston, SC. Duke was picked up by Animal Control and became available for rescue 12/25. He is about 1 year old and weighs 88 pounds. He is HW negative and shows no food aggression. He does show dog aggression while on a leash. Off leash he shows no interest in other dogs. Duke is a big love bug, he wants pets and scratches for the first few minuets, then wants to run and play. If you can help in any way, please let me know. Cross posting is appreciated J 

Danielle Lynch 

Rescue Coordinator 

Charleston Animal Society 

2455 Remount Road 

North Charleston, SC 29406 

843.747.4849 

http://www.charlestonanimalsociety.org


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: N CHARLESTON,SC-1 YR M-DUKE*

Pretty boy!


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

*Re: N CHARLESTON,SC-1 YR M-DUKE*

He really is a handsome young boy.


----------



## shadow mum (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: N CHARLESTON,SC-1 YR M-DUKE*

Any updates??


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: N CHARLESTON,SC-1 YR M-DUKE*

bump


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: N CHARLESTON,SC-1 YR M-DUKE*

Bump again...very handsome boy.


----------



## ded37 (Jan 18, 2005)

*Re: N CHARLESTON,SC-1 YR M-DUKE*

Does anyone know if Duke went to rescue or was adopted? He is not on the site - at least not that I could find.


----------

